# Columns



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanted to have columns for a few years now and so now I finally took a couple of days and built them. I hate to paint, so it was tough for me to get through it, but I'm happy with the results. Unfortunately you can't see the light grey because it looks the same color as the mortar. The gargoyles ball also lights up and looks pretty cool! 
















I hope you like them, but I might make it look like it is weathered. What do you thinks should it look weathered?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think those would look much better in front of my house

Nicely done, Joisey! I think a little weathering would be lovely - give them a more "been around for a while" look.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm with Roxy - weather those bad boys!!! EXCELLENT work!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

They look great Sharon. A little weathering can't hurt. Just leave them outside until Halloween. With all the wind we get, they'll get blown over a few times into the dirt which should help ALOT. Just kidding....great job.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

trishaanne said:


> They look great Sharon. A little weathering can't hurt. Just leave them outside until Halloween. With all the wind we get, they'll get blown over a few times into the dirt which should help ALOT. Just kidding....great job.


LOL...Thanks! Oh and the foam I used for these columns are the foam you gave us so thank you so much!!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I'd give you more but I need it. One headstone got ruined in the wind last night...ALREADY! A branch fell on it. I have to remake a few that didn't quite survive last year too. And the walk of fame blocks and I just realized this morning I need columns since I threw mine away last year after Halloween. We'll see how much I can pull off. If I don't end up using it all you can have it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice Jgal..............


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

They look great, Joisey - I love the little gargoyles at the top. I can't wait to see them grunged up!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking columns. Good thing Roxy doesn't live closer or they'd probably end up in her yard. lol.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! LOL..yes Wildcat I agree we have to keep an eye on Roxy!  As for making the columns grungy, I will have to attempt it tomorrow.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good Joisey. I'll keep Roxy from relocating your columns.  Post a pic once you aged the columns a little.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You gotta have columns! These are looking great, and I agree with the others, a little aging would really make them look like they've been around a while. Nice work.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I will definitely age it, but this will be my first time aging anything so I'm scared...lol! I will take a picture and post it after I aged it, but it looks like I will not be able to do that for a few days.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Those look great, Joisey! What kind of light are you going to cast on them? Depending on the light, I might not age them. They might have a really nice contrast in a colored light the way they are.

If you do age them, I might try brushing very watered-down black or green paint streaks and runs. It's what I've used on all my tombstones. (Not that you asked...  )


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

highbury said:


> Those look great, Joisey! What kind of light are you going to cast on them? Depending on the light, I might not age them. They might have a really nice contrast in a colored light the way they are.
> 
> If you do age them, I might try brushing very watered-down black or green paint streaks and runs. It's what I've used on all my tombstones. (Not that you asked...  )


Thanks Highbury I appreciate any advice I can get!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Sharon,

Great job on your columns! As they say, there are no straight lines in nature, and as they should add, in haunts there is nothing "new." Age away! The watered down black paint recommended by highbury works well and ages everything nicely.

But, Pattie, just because I'm currently in the hospital doesn't mean you should be promising all your left over foam to Sharon. I promise not to lose any more on the Parkway! Save some for me!!

Rich


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They look fantastic. I think the weathering will really finish them off nicely. Great job!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks Great Sharon!!! Love the Gargoyles and the stone work is Nice too. As scary as it may sound, I like that tecnnique where you lightly paint a gray or brown latex on top and then wash it off (down) with a light mist of water before the (new) paint sets up..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> Great looking columns. Good thing Roxy doesn't live closer or they'd probably end up in her yard. lol.





Joiseygal said:


> Thanks everyone! LOL..yes Wildcat I agree we have to keep an eye on Roxy!  As for making the columns grungy, I will have to attempt it tomorrow.


I can't imagine (totally gargoylicious) what would lead anyone to believe (totally gargoylicious) I would do such a thing (gargoylicious):jol::devil:

Don't be afraid to dive right in and age those babies. We have faith in you


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those r great.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Well done JerseyGal. I could use a pair of those!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

they look very nice!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice. A little aging wouldnt hurt, although I have found that all those tiny details that we haunters include on our decor is raely noticed by the visitors we get. Your columns have a fine level of detail IMO. Light up gargoyles are a great addition.


----------

